# 1:43 scale garage diorama accessories



## carsmike (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi to everyone
New to this forum, did'nt know it existed. can someone help me out. I want to build a very highly detailed garage diorama in 1:43 scale, I am having a hard time finding good quality accessories. Does antone know where I can buy them.
Thanks
Carsmike


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't thinkI have ever seen 1:43 acc.


----------

